# Chrome Beta on ICS ROM



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

So, I got the ICS ROM by dhacker for 902. I downloaded Chrome Beta from the Market to try it out. I've been wanting to since they announced it. It worked for a while, but now it doesn't. The load bar shows that it's loading a page and it finishes, but the page is just blank, white. The stock browser still works though. I reinstalled Chrome and it still doesn't work properly. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

RockyC said:


> So, I got the ICS ROM by dhacker for 902. I downloaded Chrome Beta from the Market to try it out. I've been wanting to since they announced it. It worked for a while, but now it doesn't. The load bar shows that it's loading a page and it finishes, but the page is just blank, white. The stock browser still works though. I reinstalled Chrome and it still doesn't work properly. Anyone else having issues?


Chrome requires hardware acceleration which we don't have worked out yet on ics

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

Ohh I see. Thanks.

But any reason why it worked at first?


----------

